# 13x7 Reverse Supremes



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

13x7 reverse Supremes Show Quality! Came up on a few sets :biggrin: $500 per set with bullet caps and lugs/washers LMK!!! 562 400 6353 Conrad


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*1 Set Sold!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

CLEAN,i always liked supremes


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

* :loco: Everybody wants 13s till a set pops up lol! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Mar 4 2010, 12:27 PM~16795458
> *13x7 reverse Supremes Show Quality! Came up on a few sets  :biggrin:  $500 per set with bullet caps and lugs/washers LMK!!! 562 400 6353 Conrad
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NEW?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

wish these were 14X7s


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 03:37 PM~16804237
> *:0  NEW?
> *




*Yes! NEW OLD STOCK!!*


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 5 2010, 04:44 PM~16804784
> *wish these were 14X7s
> *





*I have 14x7 too :biggrin: Same price!!*


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

are the rear windows welded / re enforced ?
got a pic of the back side of the rims to tell this ?


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Mar 4 2010, 11:27 AM~16795458
> *13x7 reverse Supremes Show Quality! Came up on a few sets  :biggrin:  $500 per set with bullet caps and lugs/washers LMK!!! 562 400 6353 Conrad
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels conrad good luck on your sales


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Up Up and away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i wonder what my fleet would look like with supremes :0


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Mar 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16820652
> *i wonder what my fleet would look like with supremes :0
> *





look in post your rides!! theres a picture of one in there with supremes in the thread called "Cars on supremes"


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*These are slotted 5 lug 5x4.50/5x4.75/5x5 :biggrin: *


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Another set Gone!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Here is what the backside looks like! I dont know where else they could be welded?
they look good to me :biggrin:


----------



## lowsixfo64 (Jan 23, 2007)

Astro makes a 13x7? or are these a cragar brand, etc?

I want to throw a set on my 64 but am having problems finding pictures to go by.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowsixfo64_@Mar 10 2010, 12:10 PM~16850045
> *Astro makes a 13x7? or are these a cragar brand, etc?
> 
> I want to throw a set on my 64 but am having problems finding pictures to go by.
> *


cragar never made the 13x7", they only go as low as 14" but you can also tell they are supremes from the way the wheel rim looks.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowsixfo64_@Mar 10 2010, 11:10 AM~16850045
> *Astro makes a 13x7? or are these a cragar brand, etc?
> 
> *


Astro hasnt made Supremes for over 30 years.



Good price on these Conrad. I'm pretty sure these are Allied Wheel Co. Supremes. The same ones Ken at Esajian sold for years. The good ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*Also found a couple sets of 13x7 Standard if anyone wants some same price $500.00 :biggrin: *


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

*ttt! :biggrin: *


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the rims :biggrin: only pic i have with them on.


----------



## 956stallion (Jun 28, 2008)

How much for 13 rev (regal)?


----------



## 956stallion (Jun 28, 2008)

My bad, I meant how much shipped to 78573? (South Texas) uffin:


----------



## bjrichmond64 (10 mo ago)

gold rush said:


> 13x7 reverse Supremes Show Quality! Came up on a few sets :biggrin: $500 per set with bullet caps and lugs/washers LMK!!! 562 400 6353 Conrad


U got any left brother


----------

